# selling online



## munkeybusiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi. What sites have people had the best luck with selling shirts? Ebay is popular, but seems to be at the cheap end of the market. Anyone try Etsy, Bigcartel, Artfire............etc? Thanks.


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

munkeybusiness said:


> Hi. What sites have people had the best luck with selling shirts? Ebay is popular, but seems to be at the cheap end of the market. Anyone try Etsy, Bigcartel, Artfire............etc? Thanks.



Why did you say eBay is the cheap end of the market?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Too vague of a question.

What kind of shirts? Popular slogans or your own niche artwork?

What price point of shirts? $10 each or $50 each?


----------



## furian14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Try looking into Google Adwords. We have had good luck with them. Its very easy also.


----------



## SavageRoot (Jan 11, 2013)

the place where people have the best luck selling online is their own website and creating a solid brand,, or, if you're a designer, you could post your designs on Threadless and see if your designs get picked for production.. in which case you get paid a couple of thousand dollars


----------



## stickymy (Jan 25, 2014)

it really come down to who you want to market to. Ebay is a good way to reach a lot of people but its only a selected amount of people that go on there. If you can set up an Amazon account along with an ebay account you will reach more people.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

munkeybusiness said:


> Hi. What sites have people had the best luck with selling shirts? Ebay is popular, but seems to be at the cheap end of the market. Anyone try Etsy, Bigcartel, Artfire............etc? Thanks.


Hello,
Check out the T shirt prices on these sites. I see shirts for $7.99 on Etsy and eBay. Some offer free shipping as well! Add in the selling fees, Paypal surcharge, your cost for shipping bags and labels, paper and ink for printing receipts, etc. Then ask yourself if what remains is worth it. For some people it obviously is.


----------



## SavageRoot (Jan 11, 2013)

Stefano is right. You have to value your products and don't settle to give your stuff for less than it's worth ... t-shirts are a commodity, so find the best way to brand it in such a way that justifies any price you wanna put on it


----------



## munkeybusiness (Jan 19, 2014)

Thats just what I've heard from others who have used it.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

Storenvy is a pretty good place as well. No fees (just PayPal) and there is a community there.


----------

